# Falken ZIEX ZE-912?



## 2010JettaSW-TDI (Apr 28, 2011)

*Falken ZIEX ZE-912? vs Sumitomo: HTR A/S P01*

Anyone running these? Good / Bad / Indifferent ?

About to purchase not sure if i want these Sumitomo's / Other.
I've been pleased w/ Nittos & Kuhmo's in the past but i can get these (Falken) for about the same price.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What is your main purpose for this tire?

Give us details.


----------



## 2010JettaSW-TDI (Apr 28, 2011)

Safe but sporty driving. I has it to stick when needed
I want a tire that can handle the FL summer and rain. [no snow here  ]

Decent treadwear and a minimal amount of noise is acceptable. 
and I'm not trying to spend over $140 ea. 

So far from what i'm seeing the SUMITOMO: HTR A/S P01 is recommended more than the Falken 912 but not as popular. 


Thx.

I'll finally post some pix when the new wheels and tires (w/ springs) get installed this or next weekend


----------



## 2010JettaSW-TDI (Apr 28, 2011)

*FYI: I went w/ the Falkens*

They were rated better for wet traction.. and since i live in SoFL during monsoon season I'll need that extra grip. + My local shop gave me a deal i couldn't refuse on them  

So far so good no complaints. Not too rough, not too noisy, sticks when i need it to we'll see how they wear.


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the same


----------



## jaguar1516 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are good tires for the price. I have them and I even use them during winter and there respond much better than some Kumho tires I had previously.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

I also have the Sumi's and have been very happy with them. The wet traction is great, and they even handle well in snow. Tread life is VERY high. Would definitely recommend them :thumbup:

EDIT: Just saw you went with the Falken's. They are a very good tire and probably have a little better tread wear due to the harder compound used. :beer:


----------

